
Truly Serverless: Build an MVP with Facebook Groups API and Deploy as an Extension - evangow
https://medium.com/@evangow/truly-serverless-build-an-mvp-using-the-facebook-groups-api-deploy-as-a-browser-extension-1c66d4fa256f
======
evangow
Hey y'all, I wrote this post and would be happy to discuss any questions you
might have or dig deeper into any of the technical aspects you have questions
about =D

~~~
tkdc926
You've learned this level of programming in 2 months? Wow! Very impressive.
Good job.

~~~
evangow
Thanks! =D

